# Weak appetite



## Anabolik (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm 24 174lbs been working out for a number of years.  I am in the process of bulking and I have hit a wall.  I woke up one morning and I usually down my protein shake, hit the gym, then eat my morning meal (which is typically eggs, oatmeal and fruit).  But Lately after I have my protein shake I have 0 appetite 'till about 3pm then I eat a meal and then the weak appetite seems to come back.  I am literally forcing down the food and now it's to the point where I do not look forward to eating and I gag everytime I think about food.  Cardio in the morning doesn't and the only thing that I had researched that possibly made sense was that I wasn't taking a Vitamin B complex, but I have a multip vitamin with 4 different types of B vitamins in there.  Any suggestions would be greatly apprecaited.


----------



## joboco (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny thing I thought I would have a look around the forum because I am suffering exactly the same thing as you. The very thought of food makes me want to throw up.

At the moment I'm on 4,000 cal a day.

I'll be watching this one with interest.


----------



## Anabolik (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry for the horrible spelling/grammar.  I am on my phone posting it.  I'm at 4500 a day but for the past 3 days it's been around 2600 cause I psych myself from eating before I even get to my food by being disgusted by it..  I see the hard earned weight flying off of me already..


----------



## AmM (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you on any AAS? The reason I'm asking is I had the same problem, the thought of food made me want to vomit. I found out it was the dbol that killed my appetite. I stopped the dbol and my appetite came back.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

Smoke a joint!

Dude I am a fat ass I wish I had your problem!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

Take some GHRP-6 

-T


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jump on some ghrp-6.... I promise you will eat.. Then guess what, you will eat some more!!
Also, do you work in the sun allday long????


----------



## Anabolik (Mar 10, 2011)

AMM, Yes I am on AAS, I am running a test complex at 500mg a week eod injections.  Currently in about to go in to week 4 out of my 12 week cycle.

JagBender, I do that deed everynight and thats when I tend to eat the most.  I tried lighting up in the morning, but I felt like I was too lazy to go make food, lol.

Twist, I will have to look in to that.. Never heard of it..


----------



## jagbender (Mar 10, 2011)

Anabolik said:


> AMM, Yes I am on AAS, I am running a test complex at 500mg a week eod injections. Currently in about to go in to week 4 out of my 12 week cycle.
> 
> JagBender, I do that deed everynight and thats when I tend to eat the most. I tried lighting up in the morning, but I felt like I was too lazy to go make food, lol.
> 
> Twist, I will have to look in to that.. Never heard of it..


 

A 420 break will do that.  We have this crazy restaurant in Sarasota that caters to the 420 crowd
Munchies 420 Cafe - Sarasota | Urbanspoon


There is a menu on that page!


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 10, 2011)

eq, ghrp6 you will be staving. Also you should carb up BEFORE your am workout, not just a protein shake


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 10, 2011)

All I can say is that Im currently eating 4600 cals a day and the only meals that Im actually hungry when I eat are like 3 meals out of the 7 i eat all day. I just say fuck it though and eat up, i mean thats all you really can do. You gotta stay consistent you know.


----------



## icemanja (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, but mine is just during breakfast. Its the most important meal and for some reason i cant seem to get it down.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Anabolik (Mar 11, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> eq, ghrp6 you will be staving. Also you should carb up BEFORE your am workout, not just a protein shake


 
Hmm alright.  I've been taking a protein shake and complex carbs pre workout and protein and fast acting carbs post workout.  Don't tell me I've been making a rookie mistake and have them oppostie..
ManinBlack, I feel ya man.  I know you just gotta suck it up and down it.  It sucks that when I'm go out to eat my family and friends always have to end up waiting on me and just watch me pick at my food..  lol oh well nothing comes easy in bodybuilding!!


----------



## Anabolik (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh and GHRP-6 was wayyy to expensive, $500.00+..  No way


----------



## cbohning (Mar 11, 2011)

when in doubt drink it!! I just had this shake and will be ready to eat again in 1-1.5 hours. Im on 4000+ cal diet and its not bad at all. I like these shakes mid day or at night(take as much carbs out for night shakes; sub more olive oil for nutella and drop banana). Crush almonds before mixing!!

milk, fat free 2 cup
3 Egg, white only, raw
1 Egg, whole, raw
greek yogurt, fat free .5 cup
1 tbl Peanut butter/Power butter
2 tbl nutella
2 tbl olive oil
2 oz almonds
1 Banana, raw
1 scoop whey isolate

*1452 cal *
protein: 91
carb: 100
fat: 80 (28% mono 8% poly/sat)


----------



## trup9 (Mar 12, 2011)

get a prescription for megace


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 12, 2011)

Anabolik said:


> Oh and GHRP-6 was wayyy to expensive, $500.00+..  No way



ghrp-6 is like 20 bucks man


----------

